# wilmington bottles



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

Here are some of my Wilmington, NC bottles!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

and more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

and more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

and more!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

And more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

and More


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

more more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

more more more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

more more more


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

mooooore


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

and more.....


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a rare Coca Cola from Danville, Va!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

Danville, Va coke


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

Hires from Danville, Va


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

a few more wilmington bottles


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

couple of wilmington, nc bottles


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dang, North Carolina blobs are pretty hard to find.
 Do you have this one yet?






 It is not mine but I wish it was.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2007)

There are no more Wilmington bottles, you found them all[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

No, but we got some sites that look good that might have this in it.  If you know anyone who has this bottle let me know or any other bottles from Wilmington.  I will pay top dollar for anything old from Wilmington.  Let me know what you are looking for because I may be able to locate it for you.  I have lots of contacts here in North Carolina.


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you have anything from Raleigh?  Or know anyone who collects Raleigh bottles?


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me check!  I'll get back with you tonight!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Bobbitt_Wynne Drug Co. bottle from Raleight, NC.


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have that one its pretty common.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for?  Do you have any bottles from Wilmington, NC?


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am looking for any blobs from Raleigh.  I will be on the lookout for any Wilmington bottles for you.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, that sounds great.  I know a couple of guys that collect blob tops and I will see if they have any from Raleigh.  I will keep looking for you and if you come across anything from Wilmington please let me know.  I'll talk to you soon.

 Chris


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those pics.  You have a very nice collection.  Merry Christmas
 Paul


----------

